# Train repair ?



## Super M puller (Jan 1, 2010)

Second question:

When i was 7 i was given the Baltimore-Ohio 4-6-2 loco and all the passanger cars [ all metal]. Well i am 42 now and have kept that train almost perfect all these years.

I havn't tried to run it for the last 30 years and when it was put away it ran perfect. "Well" it doesn't run at all !!!!!! All the lights work but the train doesn't want to move.


I have lubed and cleaned it and made sure the brushed were free and springing back but no action .

Any ideas ? I'm not really willing to let it out of my sight i have had it for along time and it was the first train my dad gave me.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What's the manufacturer?


----------



## Super M puller (Jan 1, 2010)

For the life of me i can not find a brand name on it or the cars anyware. There isn't any cast in numbers or printing of any kind "nothing" . The number on the loco is 4078 .

It is a 4-6-2 Balitmore and Ohio. The car say the same plus "The Royal Blue"

There are 4 cars and 2 also say "coach". I'm guessing i got it between 1973 and 1976.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a Mantua. Google Yardbird trains for parts. It's a Pacific engine. You are lucky parts are available.

This will help.


----------



## Super M puller (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank You ...


----------



## cncproadwarrior (Oct 21, 2009)

Make sure the wheels and track make good contact and that both are clean and free of tarnish.


----------



## Super M puller (Jan 1, 2010)

T-man you are correct it is a Mantua 4-6-2 Pacific. I found the name cast in it after i stripped it down.

I will put it back together today . The wheels [brass] are tarnished so they will be cleaned and maybe that is all it is.

Are these old Mantuas worth anything ? It's not for sale just wondering what this stuff is worth.


I picked up at a estate sale this summer "2" American Flyer sets from the 50s for $40.00 total. The engines didn't run so i had a gentelmen here go thru them both and they work fine now.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I really like the older Mantua's. I repaired one for a friend. On ebay they get 30 for used. Good condition go 50. That's the average, most AF and common Lionel steamers go about the same price. Just look at ebay and watch items. I bet there are at least two on now. Search, pacific under Mantua, HO.AF 

Like Lionel is always worth to get. You can always pass it on. I just wish I knew about cast steamers in the 80's I would of got more.. 
I recognized the cab number. A blue B&O and a Green something get a better price. Dealers always ask more. 

I bought a 3/32 nut driver for those nuts on the side rods. You may want to invest. I think 2.5 mm is it. You will need to make a wrench for the center since the diameter of the nutdriver will not fit

Enjoy it


----------

